# Würdet Ihr passen?



## Throgan (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community =)

Ich wollte auch mal eine (un)sinnige Umfrage stellen, in der es um eure "Moral" geht...

Wir gehen einfach mal von der Situation aus, dass Ihr Quel´Delar besitzt und der "Ramponierte Schwertgriff" dropt, wie würdet ihr reagieren?

Für alle die Quel´delar nicht besitzen gibt es es einen extra Umfrage-Kasten =)

Ich persönlich hätte ihn noch gern für meinen Krieger, würde also auch need würfeln wenn ich mit meinem Schamanen in der Inszanz bin (der hat den Kolben)....

Viel Spaß beim flamen und diskutieren =)


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn nicht und wenn ich ihn bekommen würde, dann würde ich ihn Verkaufen, obwohl meine PvE Waffe ilevel 232 hat.


----------



## Gerti (27. Januar 2010)

Gruppenintern klären, was man macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (27. Januar 2010)

Bedarf und ab ins AH. Habs selbst 1x benutzt und schon 3x verkauft.


----------



## Naldina (27. Januar 2010)

jo klar wen interessieren die leute vona nderen servern bedarf und ins AH


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. Januar 2010)

in zeiten von random-gruppen ?! glaubste ja wohl ehrlich ned das da iwie was gepasst wird
bei random > bedarf
denn soviel egoismus hab ich dann doch das ich in diesem falle immer bedarf druecken werde wenn ich random unterwegs bin , ob ich ihn verkaufe oder an twink/gildie weitergebe


----------



## Enyalios (27. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst eine Randomgruppe.

Da ist man schon positiv überrascht wenn Jemand "Hallo" sagt, also würde einem der Rest auch ned wundern.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (27. Januar 2010)

Also.... ich habe ihn noch nicht und würde Bedarf würfeln... aber danach nurnoch Gier. Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen das macnche Leute denken, das die von anderen Servern egal sind.... denn wenn alle so denken dann kann man bald Wow wirklich abschreiben. Und das will doch keiner. Man kann auch anders Geld im Ah machen als sie (sorry wenn ich manche von euch jetzt damit angreife) zu ninjan, denn was anderes ist das nicht, den vieleicht hätte es jemand aus der Gruppe gebrauchen können. Und ich denke jeder hat soviel Sozialität in sich um es einem neuen 80er zu gönnen auch mal ne bessere Waffe zu bekommen.


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. Januar 2010)

aufm gleichen server haste abba auch was davon weil du mit demjenigen immer wieder gehen kannst
aufm anderen bringt er dir nichts weil du ihn wahrscheinlich nie wieder siehst
desweiteren wuerde ich ehrlich ned drauf passen , wenn 2andere auch aus GOLDGIER auf bedarf klicken


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (27. Januar 2010)

Und was interessiert mich wenn ich denn nicht wiedersehe? Ich habe trotzdem ein besseres Gefühl, weil ich jemandem geholfen habe. Außerdem kann jeder schonmal für sich net mehr einfach Bedarf würfeln, wenn dann 4 Leute dabei sind die das net mehr machen, kann der neue 80er die Waffe bekommen.


----------



## MagicMonkey (27. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mitwürfeln, wenn den Griff niemand mehr wirklich braucht, und ihn, falls ich gewinne, an einen Freund von mir verschenken.


----------



## WHIGGA (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe das teil einmal dropen sehen und 5 leute haben Bedarf gedrückt, 2 hatten die waffe bereits.

ich habe mir das teil im AH gekauft für 10k und darum würde ich auch Bedarf würfeln ! wenn es dann mal dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (27. Januar 2010)

> Bedarf und ab ins AH. Habs selbst 1x benutzt und schon 3x verkauft.



was? hast du so viel glück und das teil droppt so oft bei dir und du bekomms es noch???
wenn ich mla so glück hätte....


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (27. Januar 2010)

In Randomgruppen würde ich wie wohl jeder andere auch "Bedarf" würfeln und den Griff an nen Twink weitergeben. Gildenintern hab ich schon drauf gepasst und würde es auch wieder tun.


----------



## jolk (27. Januar 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Wir gehen einfach mal von der Situation aus, dass Ihr Quel´Delar besitzt



... wieso haste denn noch diesen unteren umfrageteil gemacht? 

edit: @topic: ich würde natürlich passen... ich habe erst einmal was wegen geldgier geninjalootet und verzeih es mir immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich ziemlich reich geworden bin^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich bescheiden das man es Verkaufen kann


----------



## Xorle (27. Januar 2010)

Die meisten Antworten hier zeigen doch wieviel Egoismus auf zwei virtuellen Beinchen in WoW unterwegs ist. Ein Paradebeispiel wie bescheiden zumindest der hier postende Teil der "Com" ist...

Habe das Teil 2X dropen sehen bisher (war mit meinem Priester unterwegs), 1X Gildentruppe (für Gildenkollegen gepasst), 1X Random (HdR, wußte nicht, dass es auch noch Kolben gibt (Heiler?), daher gepasst, weil fürs AH oder Twinks Bedarf zu würfeln ist Egoismus und eine Sauerei)...ich gehe jede Wette ein, das ein Großteil der Leute die darauf Bedarf würfeln sich im Laufe ihres WoW-Daseins schonmal (mehrfach) über Leute beschwert haben, die auf irgendwelche BoE-Sachen Bedarf gewürfelt haben, mit der Begründung:"Ich brauch Kohle!" oder "Ist für meinen Twink!"...aber je wertvoller das Item, desto geringer die Hemmschwelle selber so ein Egomanen... zu sein.


----------



## Tomratz (27. Januar 2010)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Also.... ich habe ihn noch nicht und würde Bedarf würfeln... aber danach nurnoch Gier. Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen das macnche Leute denken, das die von anderen Servern egal sind.... denn wenn alle so denken dann kann man bald Wow wirklich abschreiben. Und das will doch keiner. Man kann auch anders Geld im Ah machen als sie (sorry wenn ich manche von euch jetzt damit angreife) zu ninjan, denn was anderes ist das nicht, den vieleicht hätte es jemand aus der Gruppe gebrauchen können. Und ich denke jeder hat soviel Sozialität in sich um es einem neuen 80er zu gönnen auch mal ne bessere Waffe zu bekommen.



/sign

Leider werden die meisten völlig anders denken und handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (27. Januar 2010)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Also.... ich habe ihn noch nicht und würde Bedarf würfeln... aber danach nurnoch Gier. Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen das macnche Leute denken, das die von anderen Servern egal sind.... denn wenn alle so denken dann kann man bald Wow wirklich abschreiben. Und das will doch keiner. Man kann auch anders Geld im Ah machen als sie (sorry wenn ich manche von euch jetzt damit angreife) zu ninjan, denn was anderes ist das nicht, den vieleicht hätte es jemand aus der Gruppe gebrauchen können. Und ich denke jeder hat soviel Sozialität in sich um es einem neuen 80er zu gönnen auch mal ne bessere Waffe zu bekommen.



seh ich auch so, aber leider treiben sich in diesem spiel viel zu viel aso....... rum, wie man ja auch hier im thread lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liiu (27. Januar 2010)

In einer Random-Gruppe würde "Bedarf" würfeln, egal ob ich ihn schon habe oder nicht, um ihn anschließend zu verticken.

Hört sich zwar scheiße an, aber wenigstens bin ich ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Januar 2010)

hab meinem twink schon eine gekauft, nem anderen würd ich gern noch eine geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoschie69 (27. Januar 2010)

In einer Random-Gruppe würde ich nur passen wenn jemand offensichtlich need auf das Teil hat und sich in der Instanz vernünftig angestellt hat - bei unreifem Verhalten würde ich mitwürfeln.


----------



## Bummrar (27. Januar 2010)

hab se nich brauch se nich aber würd se needen um se nem kumpel zu schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllensturz (27. Januar 2010)

hmm iss ürgendwie vergleichbar mit der Situation:

ein Armer und Reicher gehen eine straße entlang,

plötzlich findet der Arme eine Armbanduhr, hebt sie auf und freut sich Tierisch, da er selber kaum etwas besitzt.

Schlagartig nimmt ihm der Reiche die Uhr weg mit der Begründung " Ich kann mehr damit anfangen, ich verkaufe sie"



tja...


----------



## Nimroth22 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn nicht ,wenn er aber droppt würde ich Bedarf machen um ihn zu verkaufen .
Andersrum genauso,wobei ich ihn nie haben werde weil ich ihn verkaufe . 


Ich bin jung und brauche das Gold . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (27. Januar 2010)

So weit ich weiss, kann man den Griff nicht looten, falls man die Quest schon hat. Ergo halte ich die Umfrage für gehaltlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (27. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> hab se nich brauch se nich aber würd se needen um se nem kumpel zu schenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte den Griff gerne einmal, um die questreihe zu machen. Also Bedarf beim 1. Mal. Habe den noch nie droppen sehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde dann wahrscheinlich in rd.gruppen passen, wenn wer glaubwürdig genug weint, dass er das Teil gerne hätte und auch selber braucht. 

Ein wenig Vertrauen in die Menschheit sollte doch noch vorhanden sein und wenn nicht - erfahre ich es ja normalerweise nicht und mein Pfadfinderherz ist für diesen Tag zufrieden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde den Griff (sollte ich ihn iwie ein 2. Mal bekommen) allerdings nicht ins AH stecken, sondern weitergeben an Freunde. Gibt genug, die danach jiepern.

Kaufen werde ich ihn *nicht*.


----------



## Idiocracy (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin da auch ehrlich. Am ersten Tag der drei neuen Instanzen ist der Schwertgriff in der Grube einmal gedroppt. Alle haben Bedarf gewürfelt. Ich hab ihn gewonnen. Seitdem hab ich ihn nie wieder droppen sehen und ich geh die drei Instanzen jeden Tag, einfach weil sie Spass machen, besonders Grube und HdR find ich teilweise anspruchsvoll.
Wenn es möglich ist, würd ich wieder auf Bedarf klicken, allerdings nicht um ihn zu verkaufen, oder einem Twink zu geben, sondern um ihn meiner Freundin zu geben. Die würd sich freuen, weil sie bei weitem noch nicht so gut equipped ist. Wer "ninjat" nur um ihn zu verkaufen, ist einfach Goldgeil. Da ist mir meine Freundin wichtiger, sorry.

PS: Bei uns auf Alexstrasza kostet das Teil ab 15k aufwärts. Würd ich niemals für bezahlen, da in 10er ICC eine fast vergleichbare, minimal schlechtere, 2h droppt (Melee DMG). Und ganz ehrlich ... 3, 4 Tage vernünftig 25 Dailys machen jeden Tag, nebenbei farmen (sofern Farmberufe vorliegen) und zwischendurch immer für Random Heros anmelden und ihr habt locker 15k zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche laufen lieber direkt von A nach C, statt über B zu gehen und eventuell noch Spass dabei zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (27. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Gruppenintern klären, was man macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beim griff kann ich nicht mitreden, aber bei waffen, rüssi etc, würd ich erst schauen, ob ich es brauchen kann. 
wenn ja -> bedarf... 
wenn nein, wird geklärt, obs jemand anders braucht -> passen.... 
wenns keine braucht ->gier...


----------



## Grushdak (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich es noch nie zuvor zu Gesicht bekommen hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher auf Bedarf gehen.
Wenn natürlich alle Gier/Bedarf klicken, tue ich dasselbe.

Sollte ich es allerdings schonmal bekommen haben, wäre ich für eine vorige Absprache (soweit sie überhaupt ehrlich sein kann) -
und gegebenfalls passen.

Ich bin in WoW zwar längst nicht reich - habe aber dennoch Spaß.
Vor allem bedeutet für mich das WoW-Spiel immer noch eher ein Miteinander als das heutige Gegeneinander.
Es stinkt mittlerweile nur so vor egozentrischem Verhalten.
Ehrlichkeit kann man auch oft nur noch suchen.

Vergesst nie, daß Ihr alle mal bei lvl 1 angefangen habt!

Nunja, wen wunderst aber - man gucke sich nur mal unsere heutige Wegschmeiss/Ich/Gesellschaft an.
Und was für wirkliche Vorbilder gibt es denn noch?!

mo

ps. 
An Blizzards Stelle würde ich für dieses Teil mal nen Counter einbauen,
sodaß jeder das Teil nur 1x haben kann (evtl. accountgebunden und x Mal weitergebbar, wie das Pet zum Jubiläum)

greetz


----------



## Nania (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich die Waffe nicht habe und brauche: Bedarf. 
Wenn ich die Waffe habe: Gier

Ganz einfach. 

Ich will kein schlechtes Licht auf mich oder meine Gilde werfen und ich will erst recht nicht jemand anderem die Waffe wegwürfeln, der sie noch nicht hat. 
Das ist einfach Fairness - die aber immer mehr WoW Spielern abhanden gekommen zu sein scheint.


----------



## schmetti (27. Januar 2010)

Ich Würde Trotzdem Würfeln, mal im Ernst warum soll ich mir minimum 10k entgehen lassen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nö da müsste man ja echtBlöd sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich Seh es so , ich Passe der andere Würfelt und haut den dann ins AH.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (27. Januar 2010)

Hab die Waffe nicht, würd ich mit meinem Main aber auch nicht unbedingt haben wollen, da ich da schon ne Waffe im selbigen Itm-Lvl habe, die sich nun nicht sooo großartig von der Belohnung unterscheidet. Mit meiner Pala würd ichs nehmen, weil sie keine allzugroßen Aussichten hat auch größere Raids von innen zu sehen, dafür bin ich einfach zu faul um mit zwei Chars zu raiden.

Also wenn die Waffe auch bei meiner Priesterin droppen sollte würd ich Bedarf würfeln ums der Pala zu geben... Dannach nur noch Gier. (:
Das Geld ist mir relativ egal. Ich komm mit dem was ich habe gut zurecht und so Extrazeugs wie teuere Mounts will ich sowieso nicht sammeln...


----------



## Valon01 (27. Januar 2010)

naja ich mein mal in icc dropen schon bessere sachen und da man in icc eigentlich seit dem es t9 unso für marken gibt auch zimlich Problemlos da reinkommt würd ich persönlich das ding verkaufen,weil gold kann man immer gebrauchen was soll ich mit nem item das ich sowieso in zwei wochen wieder austausche, von dem gold hat man einfach mehr und sind wir doch mal erlich 90% der leute die hier sagen das sie auf das ding passen für andern lügen schon mal ohne ende, die wow com is sowas von unten und das wird noch schlimmer es denken sowieso fast alle nur an sich. Flames unso gern gesehen !


----------



## Rabaz (27. Januar 2010)

Inner rnd-Gruppe würde ich auf sowas Bedarf machen auch wenn ich das Ding nicht brauche. Nicht so aus eigener Gier, mehr als Schutz oder bzw. den Arschgeigen das Wasser abzugraben. Weil was 100%-ig passiert ist folgendes: 4 sind ehrlich und machen Gier, Nr. 5 wartet ab und klickt dann Bedarf und lacht sich kaputt und hat das DIng in der Tasche, auch wen er ihn oder das Gold 100 mal nicht braucht.

Also bei sowas, auch wo ein mount dropt oder solche Dinge, machen alle Bedarf. Bedarf ist da eigentlich nicht richtig aber so kann niemand bescheißen und man vermeidet, dass die Ehrlichen wie zu oft üblich auch die Dummen sind. 

Dass da jemand passt kaufe ich euch nicht ab.


----------



## astue (27. Januar 2010)

wenn ich die Waffe schon hätte, würd ich Gier wählen, auch wenn ich ihn dann kein zweites Mal erhalten würde, weil ja alle goldgeil mehrfach Bedarf drücken.
Hab ich die Waffe nicht, drück ich Bedarf, solange ich keine bessere Waffe habe.

Ganz einfach!


----------



## Palduron (27. Januar 2010)

nun, habe den griff schon bekommen auch eingelost (tolles teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
habe selbst lange drum gefarmt, habs schon oft droppen sehen auch
machne gesehen die das schwert hatten b gemacht haben gewonnen und
geleavt haben..find ich ehrlich gesagt unfair im grunde genommen ist es ja
nur ein spiel und man sollte anderen nicht den spaß rauben.


----------



## axela (27. Januar 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> nun, habe den griff schon bekommen auch eingelost (tolles teil)
> habe selbst lange drum gefarmt, habs schon oft droppen sehen auch
> machne gesehen die das schwert hatten b gemacht haben gewonnen und
> geleavt haben..find ich ehrlich gesagt unfair im grunde genommen ist es ja
> nur ein spiel und man sollte anderen nicht den spaß rauben.



ach gibt ja doch noch faire spieler top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Tank und kann die Waffe nicht wirklich gebrauchen, trotzdem mach ich Bedarf. Nicht weil ich Goldgeil bin oder den anderen die Waffe nicht gönne, sondern weil ich nen extrem miessen Eindruck von der WoW Community hab und wenn man die Posts hier durchliest zurecht. Ich geh halt davon aus, dass die anderen 4 Randoms die Waffe ins Ah stellen nur um ans g zu kommen und da würfel ich lieber selber Bedarf und hab die Chance auf die Waffe, als dass ich sie dem Random gebe.

Ich würde den Schwertgriff dann einem Gildenmitglied schenken, welches mit dem Teil wirklich was anzufangen weiss.
Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu den Leuten, die in Randomraids passen, wenn sie schon was bekommen haben und auch keine Raids leaven nach Stundenlangem Wipen. Da gehöre ich aber eindeutig zu einer Minderheit.


----------



## LingLing85 (28. Januar 2010)

Meine Hexe hat den Griff schon. Allerdings würde ich nochmal mitwürfeln, da mein Pala ihn noch nicht hat. Obwohl ich jeden Abend mit 3 Chars kurz durch die Inzen zum Abfarmen hüpfe...Verkaufen? Schwere Entscheidung, da a) im AH es sich nicht lohnt wegen den Gebühren und b) im Handelschannel dann wieder eine lange Diskussion beginnt...Also würde ich es definitiv zu einem meiner Twinks schicken.


----------



## R92CP (28. Januar 2010)

Habe das Teil zwar schon, aber ich würde es wieder needen, denn mein Gold > andere Spiele.
Und das gilt besonders für fremde Realms. Bum need fertig aus.


----------



## Piposus (28. Januar 2010)

Total doofe Umfrage. Ich besitze den Griff schon, würde passen, also möchte ich unter "besitze ihn noch nicht" nix auswählen. Geht aber nicht. Stupide.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. Januar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Total doofe Umfrage. Ich besitze den Griff schon, würde passen, also möchte ich unter "besitze ihn noch nicht" nix auswählen. Geht aber nicht. Stupide.


"Ich antworte oben"?


----------



## Sevydos (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Waffe schon zweimal gesehen und zweimal bekommen.
Warum würde ich bei einem dritten Mal nicht passen?
Solang ich einen Twink hab, ders brauchen kann, kann ichs brauchen.

Mich ärgerts aber immer noch, dass ich die Waffe einem meiner Chars gegeben habe, der sie kurz danach nicht mehr brauchte.
Was, wenn ich meine Twinks damit ausgestattet habe? 
Ich rolle immer noch darauf need.
Was mache ich damit?
...Zuerst würd ich wohl gucken, dass einer aus der Freundesliste es bekommen würde, so denn er oder sies braucht.
...danach? Wirds zwar nie geben, aber entweder -> Gilde oder -> AH (was nach den Optionen vorher so unwahrscheinlich wie drei Mal hintereinander en 6er im Lotto ist).

Wenn ich sehe das jeder in der Gruppe darauf rollt, dann wird das so ablaufen. Und nicht viel anders.
Ansonsten wirds in der Gruppe geklärt, wie damit verfahren wird...Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass in einer RND (!) Gruppe von VERSCHIEDENEN SERVERN (!) da keiner Need drauf macht geht gegen 0.

Egoistisch? Ja, ein wenig. Aber mir is es lieber, dass Schwert bei mir auf dem Server in meinem Freundeskreis, in meiner Gilde,... zu sehen, als nie wieder davon zu sehen und es sehr wahrscheinlich im AH zu wissen...
Natürlich ist es schade, dass das so gemacht wird. Aber im tiefsten Innern sind wir doch alle nur egoistische Kapitalisten, die nur versuchen den grössten Nutzen für sich selbst da raus zu ziehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Main Char besitzt die Waffe. Als ich den Griff das 2. mal bekam, gab ich ihn an einen befreundeten WoW Spieler den ich auch im RL kenne. War so abgemacht, waren auch zusammen in der Instanz und er konnte ihn gut brauchen. Beim nächsten mal werde ich wieder needen für mein Twink. Wenn ich mal so bedenke wie oft in Randoms für bestimmte Dinge Bedarf gewürfelt wird für second Gear.........naja. Da mach ich auch bei dem Griff nun keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Miezerl (28. Januar 2010)

Hi Ho!Also ich hab ihn noch net, und würd erst mal Bedarf drauf machen, da ich mir den Kolben holen will. Ausserdem gehen wir meist Gildenintern da bekommens die, dies brauchen.Rnd- Gruppen is immer so ne Sache, klar kann jeder sagen: "Boa ich brauch den ganz ganz dringend!" und später verkauft er ihn im AH. Da kannst wohl nichts machen und musst an die Ehrlichkeit der Leute appelieren...LG Mieze


----------



## Bipun (28. Januar 2010)

einmal hab ich ihn schon bekommen und benutze das schwert auch, wenns nochmal dropt würde ich auch needen und meine beiden kumpels würfeln lassen die den griff damals nich bekommen haben. der gewinner bekommt ihn dann geschenkt^^


----------



## Bebbe77 (28. Januar 2010)

Hmmm also gildenintern ist ja noch in Ordnung ^^ aber rnd never !!!! Oder denkst das irgendeiner aus einer random Gruppe für dich passen würde, nicht oder?^^

Und für teilweise 16K Gold was mittlerweilen Leute auf verschiedenen Server bezahlen für ein item 251 :-), klar ab ins AH und von dem Gold den Dalaran Ring holen gz^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astue (28. Januar 2010)

hmmm... die Antworten, die hier teilweise kommen, finde ich ziemlich merkwürdig.
Ich meine nicht die Leute, die sagen, "Ich würfle Bedarf, weil ich das Gold haben möchte!". Die sind zwar gierig aber immerhin stehen sie dazu.

Ne, was mich stört, sind die Leute die sagen, "EIGENTLICH würde ich passen, aber da die anderen eh nicht passen, mach ich auch Bedarf!".
Also verrate ich mich selbst, nur weil andere gierig sind? Lege selbst ein falsches Verhalten an den Tag, weil andere es machen?

Bleibt Euch selbst treu, dann könnt Ihr auch morgens in den Spiegel schauen. Wenn Ihr schon in einem Computerspiel so entscheidet, was macht Ihr denn dann im wirklichen Leben?
Dort auch den Leuten etwas wegnehmen, wenn sie "Bedarf" haben, weil es sonst ein anderer tut?

Huch... ich will gar nicht über die Konsequenzen nachdenken, wenn so ein Verhalten Schule macht. Brrr...


----------



## Tibu (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den Griff nicht und ich brauch den Griff nicht, weil ich meine Waffe trotz Itemlevel 245 besser finde. Einzig für meinen noch im Aufbau befindlichen Druidentwink würde ich Bedarf drauf machen.


----------



## Cestral (28. Januar 2010)

Zu Deiner ersten Frage in dieser Umfrage,

ich würde zwar kein Need anmelden, aber auf Gier würde ich definitiv würfeln.


----------



## Muahdib (28. Januar 2010)

Umfragen die eine Moral abfragen sind genauso Wahrheitsgemäss wie die Ingame Diskussionen drüber .
Den Schwertgriff kann fast jeder nutzen und wenn er ihn nur ins AH stellt . Einige werden sich ne
goldene Nase verdienen mit etwas Glück andere laufen ewig in die Instancen und sehen es nie .
Wer dann so ehrlich ist und sagt ich hab besseres oder gleichwertiges Equip und ihn nicht mitnimmt respekt .
Wäre die Faire Spielweise aber es geht ums Gold bei vielen dann daher glaub ich kaum drann das es 
passieren wird . Zur Not geht man immer mit ner billigeren Waffe rein und sagt häh guckt nach ich hab
nix besseres . 

Genauso schaut es mit Twinks aus an denen man selber ja auch noch denken kann . Da hat man sicher
noch ein oder mehrere Chars ...


----------



## Rikayne (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den Griff selber noch nicht, muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich da auch nicht wirklich scharf drauf bin. Trotzdem würde ich wol need drauf machen, nicht um ihn zu verkaufen, sondern eher meinem lieblings pala tank schenken der sich vor ein paar Tagen dualspecc als heal zugelegt hat... Wer braucht schon nen Chopper? ^^


----------



## Starwatcher (28. Januar 2010)

selbstverständlich würde ich immer Bedarf würfeln auch wenn ich ihn schon habe,jeder der etwas anderes behaubtet ist ein Heuchler!
Das ist eben der Nachteil von einem "Suche nach Gruppe"Tool wie diesem keiner schert sich wirklich im geringsten um Spieler xy vom anderen Server
und sein wir doch mal ehrlich..WoW ist ein Spiel entwickelt von geldgeilen Egoisten für Itemgeile Egoisten.


----------



## Loniana (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, leider ists mit der Moral nicht weit her. Ich würfel in der Regel nur wenn ich wirklich Bedarf hab, in allen anderen Fällen Gier, ich frag sogar wenn ich Bedarf für Sec machen will (schön doof denk ich manchmal) 

Ich kann den Egoismus auch nicht verstehen, sind doch alles Menschen mit denen man umgeht und da gehört schon ein gewisses Benehmen dazu, aber wenn man Kinder ins Spiel lässt isses vorbei


----------



## Nasiria (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den Griff bisher dreimal fallen sehen, jedes Mal Bedarf gemacht. Zweimal habe ich ihn bekommen, allerdings habe ich die Waffe immernoch nicht.
Was für einen Grund hab ich da wohl für? Ganz einfach, ein anderes Mitglied aus der Gruppe von meiner Gilde konnte in beiden Fällen die Waffe einfach sehr gut gebrauchen, und da habe ich die Waffe dann weiter gegeben.


----------



## Godan LiHar (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den Griff erst einmal droppen sehen. Alle haben BEDARF gemacht und ich hab ihn nicht bekommen.
Bei etlichen Runs durch die drei neuen Inis hab ich ihn nie wieder droppen sehen.

Nunmehr habe ich ihn mir im AH für 15,5k Gold geholt.
Fand das war ein Schnäppchen, da er noch eine Woche vorher ~22,5k Gold gekostet hat.

Die Questreihe ist einfach mal super. Die Bilder vom Sonnenbrunnen... richtig geil.

Wenn er denn dann doch mal droppen sollte, werde ich wieder Bedarf machen.
Entweder bekommt ihn dann ein Twink (derzeit hat keiner meiner Twinks Bedarf), oder ich stelle ihn ins AH, um meine Gold wieder reinzubekommen.

Ich würde immer wieder Bedarf machen, auch wenn ich schon drei davon im AH hätte.
Wenn ich gildenintern unterwegs bin und das Ding droppt, wirds natürlich über TS geklärt.

Passen würde ich nur, wenn er in einer Ini mehr als einmal droppt und ich in dieser Ini den Griff schon bekommen habe.


----------



## Tolan (28. Januar 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel von dem was hier so geschrieben steht, der Wahrheit entspricht. Dieses ständige Beschweren über Randomgrp. Ich bin schon in vielen mitgegangen und habe noch nicht einmal unhöfliche oder Rücksichtslose Spieler getroffen. Das fing mit Begrüßung an und hörte mit danke gute Grp auf. Ich habe sogar mal Epic Loot von jemandem bekommen der beim würfeln gewonnen hat. Er meinte nur ,"nimm du das, kannst es besser brauchen". Ich behaupte, die meisten die hier rumpöbeln, wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit. Zum Fred: Ich würde passen wenn ich das Teil habe.
Grüsse


----------



## Sapper13 (28. Januar 2010)

Die Frage bezieht sich weniger auf Bedarf oder nicht bedarf sondern zielt mehr auf die Moral deiner Mitspieler ab. Aber außerhalb von Gilden (und teilweise sogar innerhalb) machen wir uns nix vor, ist Vertrauen innerhalb von WoW = 0. Beispiel auf deutlich weniger wertiger Ebene.....warum würfelt ein Kräuter/Kürschner bedarf bei einern gefrorenen Kugel?

Vergiss ich würde auch immer Bedarf würfeln! Soll ich hinterher der Dumme sein und von allen als Naivling ausgelacht werden.....solche moralischen Handlungen des fairen Passens, passen einfach nicht in die WoW Community. Diese ist in meinen Augen zu 90 % ich bezogen und interessiert sich nur für das was ihr was bringt. Deshalb sind auch jetzt nach dem vereinfachen von WoW noch immer so viele Spieler nicht in der Lage den Endcontent zu raiden, weil keiner von hier bis zur Tischkante denkt sondern nur auf seine DPS oder sein Equipment aus ist.

Sry aber das ist so, jeder der was anderes behauptet, will sich sein azeroth nur schönlügen


----------



## Narava (28. Januar 2010)

Also grundsätzlich Bedarf.
1. Da ich keine der Waffen habe.
2. Hätte ich die Waffen warum nicht. Ausdiskutieren bringt nix da nicht jeder bei der Warheit bleiben wird.
3. Bedarf deswengen dan rollen alle und dann soll das Glück entscheiden.
4. Es ist zwar OT aber als Disser bin ich grundsätzlich dafür das beim Lootverteilen was geändert wir. (Ich will mit Euch nicht meine hart erarbeiteten Fähigkeiten teilen!) Ihr wollt mir auch nix von Euren Kräuter oder Erzen geben.

PS Punkt 4 muss einfach gesgt werden *Punkt*

HF&GL


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Januar 2010)

Hab den Griff noch nicht.

Wenn ich ihn mal habe, würde ich normaler Weise danach nur noch Gier würfeln. 
Da ich erfahrungsgemäß mit dieser Einstellung eher die Minderheit vertrete, werde ich immer Bedarf wählen und den Griff nem Raid- oder Gildenkollege schenken.


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Januar 2010)

Narava schrieb:


> 4. Es ist zwar OT aber als Disser bin ich grundsätzlich dafür das beim Lootverteilen was geändert wir. (Ich will mit Euch nicht meine hart erarbeiteten Fähigkeiten teilen!) Ihr wollt mir auch nix von Euren Kräuter oder Erzen geben.



Nelson Muntz würde mit dem Finger auf dich zeigen und Ha Ha! sagen. (Ich auch)


----------



## Porthos (28. Januar 2010)

Den Griff habe ich noch nicht also Bedarf .

Wenn ich ihn schon Hätte Bedarf wann immer er fallen sollte.( es sei Gildeninterner Run )

Ich muss doch nur ne 232 Wafe anlegen und schau ich hab ihn noch nicht und einer von euch würfelt dann nur Gier sry , aber wie naiv seid Ihr bitte.

Jeder versucht für sich selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand zu kommen , keiner schenkt mir was im Leben , schaut euch doch mal um.

Wie heist es immer so schön " Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof "


----------



## Villosella (28. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,


also was noch keiner gesagt hat, ich, aber für wichtig halte und es auch so machen werde: 

Wenn er droppt schreib ich einfach in den channel "ALLE BEDARF". Warum?

Weil jeder das gleiche recht hat drauf zu würfeln. Anders wäre es wenn man eine Stammgruppe hat und einer ihn schon hat. 

Das ist das selbe wie wenn ich Millionäre wäre, dürfte ich dann kein Lotte oder andere Glücksspiele mehr spielen, nur weil ich schon Millionen habe? 
Oder hört ihr auf wenn ihr beim Lotto einmal gewonnen habt? 
     	WEnn nicht seid ihr dann gierige oder schlechte Menschen ?

Abgesehen davon ist der Schwertgriff eigentlich eher was für Twinks als für Main chars. Ich hatte das glück am ersten Tag spielen zu können, bevor die Droprate so "böse" gesenkt worden ist.

Leider habe ich ihn dann gleich für meinen Mainchar "verschwendet" jetzt droppt im ICC 10er beim ersten Boss jedes 2mal das blöde Schwert was zu 99% die selben Werte hat und immer ein Splitter wird.

Somit ist eigentlich jetzt wo "fast" alle schon mit T9 (marken)  random ICC 10er machen keiner mehr wirklich auf diese Waffe angewissen.


----------



## Maruh (28. Januar 2010)

^^und das beste ist. der egoismus "was interessiert mich das elend da draussen auf andren servern" lässt sich 1 zu 1 aufs RL spiegeln. Denn:
"Was intressiert mich Haiti?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja. Habgier ist leider kein tabu, sondern ein wettbewerb. wir bekommens ja schliesslich auch vorgelebt, jeder will über nacht millionär werden. aber hart ist es dann echt, wenn diejenigen, die aus habgier "bedarfen" sich dann ganz gern nebenan über Goldseller und Ebay-Gold-Käufer brüskieren. 
Das stinkt irgendwie mehr nach heuchlerei als wenn man zu den verbliebenen "dummen" 1% gehört, die da tatsächlich "nur gieren" bei schwergriff.

ich verliere selbst leider immer mehr diese standhaftigkeit und muss dabei aber auch erkennen, das ich mich beim gier-bedarfen schäme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith schreit:

und ich wette, jetzt kommen einige schreihälse, die uns allen da weismachen wollen, ich vergleiche äpfel mit birnen, wenn ich RL mit dem Spiel vergleiche. Stimmt: Im RL trauen sich nur wenige, genau das zu sagen, was sie im spiel durch anonymität sagen können. aber eigentlich sind se genau auch so drauf. nur wer gesteht sich schon gern jene tatsachen ein, schliesslich sind ja immer die andren die bösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (28. Januar 2010)

Würde wieder Bedarf auf den Griff machen (Habs Schwert schon).
Ganz einfach für Gold/Twink/Gilde, je nach dem wie ich Lust und Laune hab.


----------



## Porthos (28. Januar 2010)

richtig , was interessiert Haiti ?
mich jedenfalls nicht und für die Menschen dort gibt es von mir nix nicht 1 cent wie geschrieben wurde.

Warum ?

Wir brauchen doch nur vor die Tür gehen.
Wie viele notleidene Menschen gibt es in Deutschland die nix haben die jeden Tag von der Hand in den Mund leben ?
Rentner die Ihr Leben lang gearbeitet haben heute nur den mindest Satzt bekommen , Kinderreiche Familien usw. 

Komisch für Haiti spenden alle Geld aber das Elend was jeden Tag in Deutschlad herrscht will keiner sehen.

Da gebe ich lieber was an Die Wäschekammer spende Geld für Kinder hier in Deutschland usw. die Liste ist lang.


----------



## Garbad (28. Januar 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Wenn es möglich ist, würd ich wieder auf Bedarf klicken, allerdings nicht um ihn zu verkaufen, oder einem Twink zu geben, sondern um ihn meiner Freundin zu geben. Die würd sich freuen, weil sie bei weitem noch nicht so gut equipped ist. Wer "ninjat" nur um ihn zu verkaufen, ist einfach Goldgeil. Da ist mir meine Freundin wichtiger, sorry.
> 
> Manche laufen lieber direkt von A nach C, statt über B zu gehen und eventuell noch Spass dabei zu haben



Also wenn ich sowas scheinheiliges lese dann kommts mir hoch. Wie wäre es wenn deine Freundin die drei Instanzen selber besuchten würde?! (So von A nach B zu C) ^^
Du willst dich doch nicht allen Ernstes über Leute beklagen, die für Twinks oder das AH würfeln und machst dabei im Prinzip nichts anders.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry aber das is lächerlich!


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

_Die Bundesregierung stockt ihre Erdbebenhilfe für Haiti um sechs Millionen auf 7,5 Millionen Euro auf._

ich helfe also durch meine steuern mit, dass es den menschen dort besser geht. genauso wie ich jetzt ehemaligen taliban geld dafür zahle, dass sie keinen mehr in die luft jagen. ich bin ein gutmensch.

da kann ich wenigstens ingame die sau raus lassen und immer bedarf drücken, wenn es möglich ist.^^


----------



## Legends (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn selbst einmal in benutzung, und einmal 1:1 gegen nen Feuerstuhl getauscht. Würd allerdings Random weiterhin bedarf anmelden, klar.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Januar 2010)

in Zeiten von ICC und den darin befindlichen Waffendrops braucht doch eh keine Sau mehr diesen billigen Griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde Bedarf machen und ihn verkaufen, steht jeden Tag ein Dummer auf, der ihn kaufen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ihn einmal bekommen und würde wenn ich mit der Gilde und Freunden unterwegs wäre, passen.

Bei Randomgruppen würde ich für meinen Twink mitwürfeln. 

Ins AH stellen würde ich ihn an sich nicht, Gold brauch ich nicht und ich finde es den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern
gegenüber unfair. 

Die Questreihe war nämlich schön und die Waffe am Ende ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.

Immer wieder lustig, wenn einer der die Quest zum ersten mal macht mit der Waffe in die Hallen der Reflektion
reingeht und dann..... _(mehr sag ich nicht)_


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, man hätte diesen Thread nicht unbedingt gebraucht, um zu zeigen, wie weit der Verfall sozialen Verhaltens fortgeschritten ist. Das Gesamtergebnis unterm Strich ist keine Überraschung. Die meisten sehen nur sich selbst und den eigenen Vorteil. Gesellschaftliche Strukturen sind in den Köpfen kaum vorhanden. Aber was das Erschütterndste ist, sind die armseligen Argumente, mit denen manche versuchen, zu rechtfertigen, warum sie so sind.
Aber auch ohne daß sie es sagen, weiß doch jeder, daß sie diejenigen sind, die selbst sich am lautesten beschweren, wenn sie selbst einmal "Opfer" eines anderen Egoisten geworden sind.

Einen Schwertgriff mit Bedarf zu erwürfeln, nur um ihn dann zu verkaufen, würde mir ein paar tausend Gold bringen. Aber er würde mich einen Teil meiner Persönlichkeit kosten. Und dieser Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch, denn egal was passiert, die eigene Persönlichkeit ist das Einzige, was immer bleibt.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Einen Schwertgriff mit Bedarf zu erwürfeln, nur um ihn dann zu verkaufen, würde mir ein paar tausend Gold bringen. Aber er würde mich einen Teil meiner Persönlichkeit kosten. Und dieser Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch, denn egal was passiert, die eigene Persönlichkeit ist das Einzige, was immer bleibt.



du machst deine persönlichkeit an 1000 gold aus nem pc-spiel fest?


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ich denke, man hätte diesen Thread nicht unbedingt gebraucht, um zu zeigen, wie weit der Verfall sozialen Verhaltens fortgeschritten ist. Das Gesamtergebnis unterm Strich ist keine Überraschung. Die meisten sehen nur sich selbst und den eigenen Vorteil. Gesellschaftliche Strukturen sind in den Köpfen kaum vorhanden. Aber was das Erschütterndste ist, sind die armseligen Argumente, mit denen manche versuchen, zu rechtfertigen, warum sie so sind.
> Aber auch ohne daß sie es sagen, weiß doch jeder, daß sie diejenigen sind, die selbst sich am lautesten beschweren, wenn sie selbst einmal "Opfer" eines anderen Egoisten geworden sind.
> 
> Einen Schwertgriff mit Bedarf zu erwürfeln, nur um ihn dann zu verkaufen, würde mir ein paar tausend Gold bringen. Aber er würde mich einen Teil meiner Persönlichkeit kosten. Und dieser Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch, denn egal was passiert, die eigene Persönlichkeit ist das Einzige, was immer bleibt.



oha, 1000G ist ein Teil deiner Persönlichkeit wert? Wieviel muss dir geben, um deine gesamte Persönlichkeit zu bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nur eines, was völlig fair ist: der reine Zufall. Also müssen immer alle Need lootbar Teile würfeln.

So einfach ist das, alles andere ist Kokolores.


----------



## Stihi (28. Januar 2010)

Also ich trage die Klinge bereits und hatte den Fall nochmal drauf "Würfeln" zu können, hatte dabei Gier gewählt weil es jemand der mit in der Ini is und Bedarf hat auch erhalten sollte, ansonsten hätte ich das item einem Freund geschenkt!


----------



## Mortuorum (28. Januar 2010)

So, also ich hatte das glück den Griff selbst zu bekommen. War mit meinem Tank mal wieder mit RND-Gruppen unterwegs ... und nachdem ich in der Halle der Reflexion gelandet bin, droppt nach Welle 2 der Griff. Ok, ne gescheite Tankwaffe kommt ja bekanntlich nicht bei rum, aber meine Jägerin hat sich gefreut, auch wenn sich die Gruppe etwas aufgeregt hat von wegen "kannst du doch eh nicht brauchen ... !"

Mich hats gefreut, da ich nicht zu den Gamern gehöre die es nicht 2 mal die Woche nach ICC schaffen. ^^


Drei Wochen später, ähnliches Schauspiel, RND Ini Nummer 6-7 Grube von Saron ... da hab ich dann gepasst ! ^^

Nicht dass ich das gold nicht brauchen würde, was der Griff wert ist, ... aber es gibt eh schon genug die das Ding Ninja-Looten wollen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne, Morti


----------



## Senkarios (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also über DAS Ergebniss bin cih doch sehr erstaunt.
Das jemand nicht passt, wenn er den Griff noch nicht hat, ist klar.

Aber das man trotzdem NICHT passen würde, nur um den Griff dann zu verkaufen find ich persönlich mehr als fragwürdig.
Es gibt mehr als Genug Möglichkeiten im Spiel, Gold anzuhäufen.

Warum kann man sich nicht für einen anderen Spieler freuen, wenn dieser den Griff wirklich noch für sich benötigen würde und deswegen dann auch passen ? Aber gut, wie sich hier (also bis jetzt zumindest) deutlich herauskristallisiert, dürfte der Gedanke an das ehrliche im Menschen (zumindest in WoW) überall, nur nicht hier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

Senkarios schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als Genug Möglichkeiten im Spiel, Gold anzuhäufen.


und den griff verkaufen ist eine der möglichkeiten.



Senkarios schrieb:


> Aber das man trotzdem NICHT passen würde, nur um den Griff dann zu verkaufen find ich persönlich mehr als fragwürdig.


tja, entweder verkaufe ich ihn, oder ich passe und der andere der ihn gewinnt verkauft ihn. da sich die welt (und die anderen spieler) nicht ändern, wenn ich passe, werde ich nicht passen.


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> du machst deine persönlichkeit an 1000 gold aus nem pc-spiel fest?





Stevesteel schrieb:


> oha, 1000G ist ein Teil deiner Persönlichkeit wert? Wieviel muss dir geben, um deine gesamte Persönlichkeit zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versucht doch wenigstens mal den Zusammenhang zu verstehen, als einfach über die Kernaussage hinwegzulesen...
So schwer ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. Man müßte halt mal nachdenken und nicht einfach nur flamen.


----------



## Velias (28. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist, das man es nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Grundprinzipiell würde ich wenn ich ihnschon habe oder gar nicht haben will gier statt bedarf würfeln und wenns jeder so amchen würde wärs ja kein Ding. Aber irgendwie ist man auch immer gearscht dann, weil auch die die ihn schon hatten ihn "brauchen" für sich, Dual oder Twink bzw das nur behaupten und ihn in wirklichkeit nur verkaufen wollen. Da machst du Gier oder Passt und der andere reibt sich die Hände und stellts ins AH.

Würden sie das Ding endlich Seelengebunden machen gäbs das Problem ja gar nicht ^^
Auf die Menschen zu vertrauen das sie ehrlich sind ist aber ein Geschäft bei dem man nur verlieren kann, also doch "Traue niemandem"


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Versucht doch wenigstens mal den Zusammenhang zu verstehen, als einfach über die Kernaussage hinwegzulesen...
> So schwer ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. Man müßte halt mal nachdenken und nicht einfach nur flamen.



oke. war vielleicht etwas überspitzt dargestellt aber letztendlich hat er geschrieben:

alle die das gold nehmen, verkaufen sich selbst und haben keine persönlichkeit. er, der das gold nicht nimmt, bewahrt sich seine persönlichkeit. 

ne persönlichkeit an nen paar bits festzumachen, die hin und her verschoben werden ist krank. persönlichkeit zeigt sich, wenn es um wichtige dinge (z.b. freundschaft) geht.


----------



## tuerlich (28. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück hat Blizz die Droprate runtergesetzt! Am Patchday bin ich mitn paar Leuten aus der Gilde gleich die Quest für die neuen Inis angegangen und das Ding ist zweimal gedroppt. Ich hab auch einen ergattert (nach langen TS-Diskussionen ^^). Und jetzt? Renn ich mit ner ICC-Waffe rum und des Teil vergammelt auf der Bank. Naja, ich hab wenigstens den Erfolg und durfte diese göttliche Questreihe machen!

Zur Umfrage:  Ich würd auf des Teil wahrscheinlich nichtmehr rollen. Wieso anderen Leuten die Freude nehmen? Gold hab ich genug. Ich würd vllt überlegen, ihn für meinen Bruder zu holen. Der rennt noch mit der Saron-Axt rum...


----------



## Vudis (28. Januar 2010)

Ich besitze es nicht und selbst wenn es droppen würde, würde ich passen.
Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, dass man so leicht an eine bessere Waffe kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und goldprobleme hab ich nicht wirklich


----------



## .: Xari (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das Teil mit meiner Schurkin Diese Woche bekommen.
Hab ne 97 gewürfelt in ner Randomgrp.

Nun rennt meine Freundin mit der Waffe rum und ich muss sagen,
wir haben beide viel spass an der Quest gehabt und das Resultat sieht schon cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Griff noch einmal droppt würde ich wieder Bedarf wählen da ich im Moment keine Aussichten auf ein besseres Mainhand-Schwert habe^^

Ob ich danach nochmal Bedarf würfeln würde kommt auf die Grp an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez Xari


----------



## Nania (28. Januar 2010)

Es ist wirklich herrlich, die Argumentation: Bevor ich passe und ein anderer es ins AH kloppt, hol ich mir das lieber selbst. 
Das icht ja grausam lächerlich - überlegt doch mal, was da wirklich hinter steckt. Nämlich genau das: Ihr wollt es doch auch verkaufen.


----------



## vyrelia (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zwar schon eine bessere Waffe, würde aber dennoch nicht passen, weil ich gern die Quest Reihe machen möchte!

Sollte er dann noch ein weiteres mal droppen würde ich schon auf passen klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkarios (28. Januar 2010)

Weisst Sympathisant,

ich find deine Versuche, Meinungen zu zerpflücken ohne (anscheinend) diese ganz (!) gelesen zu haben doch etwas, naja...seltsam.
Bezieht sich auf dein 2. Argument.



sympathisant schrieb:


> und den griff verkaufen ist eine der möglichkeiten.



Auf Kosten der Freude eines anderen Spieler's der diesen Griff wirklich benötigt hätte ? Nein, danke.


Ich hab geschrieben:

_Warum kann man sich nicht für einen anderen Spieler freuen, wenn dieser den Griff wirklich noch für sich benötigen würde und deswegen dann auch passen ?_



sympathisant schrieb:


> tja, entweder verkaufe ich ihn, oder ich passe und der andere der ihn gewinnt verkauft ihn. da sich die welt (und die anderen spieler) nicht ändern, wenn ich passe, werde ich nicht passen.



Was habe ich *NACH* dieser Meinung noch dazugeschrieben ?

_.......Aber gut, wie sich hier (also bis jetzt zumindest) deutlich herauskristallisiert, dürfte der Gedanke an das ehrliche im Menschen (zumindest in WoW) überall, nur nicht hier sein_* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Super PePe (28. Januar 2010)

könnte man sagen,
die Leute, die ihn haben und auf ihn rollen, um ihn zu verkaufen, sind dann auch solche Typen, die ninja schreien, wenn sie trotz besserem Item auf Items, die nicht Bop sind, rollen und sich dann wundern, dass sie es nicht bekommen, weil einer einfach 'wirkliches' Need drauf hat...
na das ist zu hart


----------



## Godan LiHar (28. Januar 2010)

An alle, die meinen in ICC gäbe es bessere Waffen.
Das stimmt zumindest für Elementar-Schamen NICHT.

Ja, es gibt in ICC25 beim 1. Boss einen Caster-Dolch, doch der ist mit Wille. Also haben Priester und Hexen meiner Meinung nach Vorrecht drauf.
Dann gibt es noch im ICC10er bei der Luftschiffschlacht nen Dolch, doch der ist mit MP5. Den habe ich für meine Schamen-Heal-Spec.

Andere Caster-Waffen für Schamanen (Schwerter können wir ja nicht tragen) habe ich in den Loot-Tabellen bis zur Blutkönigin nicht gefunden.

Also ist der Streitkolben, den man als "Nicht-Schwert-Träger" für die Questreihe bekommen kann, derzeit Best-in-Slot.... meine ich.


----------



## teufelchen582 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das schwert bisher einmal droppen sehn...brauch es zwar so nicht würde aber trotzdem need drauf würfeln...kenne genug leute die es gern haben wollen...

und mal ganz ehrlich...wieviele aus diesem post schreiben was von moral und hast ne gesehn und sind dann doch die ersten die need würfeln und ins ah rennen...

Wenn ich random in eine ini geh und net mal nen hi kommt oder wenn man stirbt noch blöde sprüche anhörn muss,warum soll ich für soviel "freundlichkeit" auf etwas verzichten wo auch ich ein recht habe es zu bekommen?


----------



## Hellrider (28. Januar 2010)

Hiho,

ich habe die Waffe noch nicht würde sie aber gerne haben, deshalb würde ich Bedarf würfeln. Da ich selten Random gehe ich also die Gruppe kenne mit der ich unterwegs bin ist das kein Problem. Wenn ich die Waffe habe passe ich dann so lange bis alle aus der Gruppe die Waffe haben, dann halt nach Absprache entweder Bedarf oder halt Gier.

Und nun zu den Leuten die auf die Waffe Bedarf würfeln obwohl sie sie schon besitzen und wissen das jemand in der Gruppe die Waffe noch gerne hätte, die wären das erste und das letzte mal bei mir in der Gruppe denn ich finde dies "nach mir die Sintflut" Mentalität zum kotzen.


----------



## BeneJ (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das Ding genau zweimal droppen sehen: Einmal hats ein Gildie gekriegt, und einmel ein Autoshot-afk-Random.
Als ich dann mal nachgerechnet hab dass das Hunterschwert mit Agi eine sehr nette Offhand für Furor Krieger is, hat mir ein anderer Gildie seinen Schwertgriff geschenkt, weil er einfach am Progress unseres Raids interessiert ist.
Würde er nochmal droppen würde ich auf jeden Fall needen und dann schauen wer aus meiner Gilde am meisten damit anfangen kann...


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Januar 2010)

an all die Moralapostel hier, ich persönlich glaube hier keinem, der behauptet zu passen o.ä.
Sobald der erste in der Gruppe Bedarf macht, klickt jeder auf den Bedarfsbutton.
Weil jeder denkt, aha, der will es nur verkaufen, ergo mache ich das auch (nicht nur, weil ich es ihm nicht gönne, auch, weil es evtl. der 3. Twink meines RL Kumples oder dessen Frau/Schwester es brauche könnte).
So und nicht anders läufts halt in der Welt von WOW.
Und das ist auch gut so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (28. Januar 2010)

ich hab meinen griff bekommen indem ich bedarf gewürfelt habe. ist nicht mein problem, wenn 4 leute nur gier drücken (hat sich auch keiner der 4 beschwert). wer ihn haben will soll bedarf machen. wenn er jetzt nochmal droppen sollte würfle ich der fairness halber gier. wenn alle anderen auch nur gier drücken kann sich danach keiner beschweren.


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Januar 2010)

Den ersten den ich erhalte, werde ich an unseren Raid-DK verschenken weil der mir mit seinem Geschimpfe über die ICC Waffenstats so tierisch auf den Senkel geht ^^

Sollte ich jemals einen 2.ten bekommen mache ich die Q-Reihe weil ich gern den Erfolg für das abschliessen der Q-Reihe hätte und die Waffe in meinem 2nd Gear auch nicht ganz verkehrt ist.

So und nun zum springendem Punkt, der dritte: im Normalfall würde ich sagen Gier wenn man ihn nur verkaufen will, aber da ich fest davon ausgehen muss das alle needen werden und garantiert nicht alle das Teil einem höherem Zweck zuführen sondern nur Goldgeil sind werde ich wohl mitneeden. Was ich dann damit mache... hmm... kp... wir haben da noch so nen ultra casual Hunter in der Gilde der sich wahrscheinlich wie n' Schneekönig drüber freuen würde ^^

Verkaufen? Warum sollte ich? Gold hab ich mehr als genug, hätte mir den Griff auch locker leisten können (obwohl der auf meinem Server wohl vergleichsweise teuer ist, so 20k aufwärts) aber ich sehe nicht ein einem ninjalooter auch noch für so ne Aktion zu belohnen...


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Januar 2010)

Mein kriege hat schon die 2h waffe für off und ich hätte auch gern noch die tank waffe. würde als noch mal bedarf machen...  zum verkaufen bräucht ich ihn nicht.... ich ka auch ohne schwertgriff zu 34k gold  ohne arbeitslos zu sein und 8 stunden am tag spielen.


----------



## zerre (28. Januar 2010)

mir ist die waffe sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  falls ich mal einen griff bekommen sollte ist es gut wenn nich ist es auch gut 
wenn ich rnd gehen sollte und er dropt dann mach ich auf jeden fall bedarf ,wenn ich mit der gilde gehe würde ich passen wenn jemand den griff unbedingt haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere *


----------



## -Baru- (28. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Mein kriege hat schon die 2h waffe für off und ich hätte auch gern noch die tank waffe. würde als noch mal bedarf machen... zum verkaufen bräucht ich ihn nicht.... ich ka auch ohne schwertgriff zu 34k gold ohne arbeitslos zu sein und 8 stunden am tag spielen.



Haha, genau. Dann zeig mir mal bitte die Krieger Tank Waffe aus der Questreihe. 
Schade, dass Du es nur nie schaffst, deine Rechtschreibung zu pushen -.-


----------



## Hexalot (28. Januar 2010)

mir wird bei vielen antworten hier echt schlecht..............


----------



## Senkarios (28. Januar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> an all die Moralapostel hier, ich persönlich glaube hier keinem, der behauptet zu passen o.ä.
> Sobald der erste in der Gruppe Bedarf macht, klickt jeder auf den Bedarfsbutton.
> Weil jeder denkt, aha, der will es nur verkaufen, ergo mache ich das auch (nicht nur, weil ich es ihm nicht gönne, auch, weil es evtl. der 3. Twink meines RL Kumples oder dessen Frau/Schwester es brauche könnte).
> So und nicht anders läufts halt in der Welt von WOW.
> ...



Mich wundert gar nix mehr -.-

Mal mit "gutem Beispiel" voran gehen ?
Wär halt mal nur so eine waghalsige Idee.

Aber gut "alle anderen machen es so, deswegen mach ich es auch so" ..... Es leben die Lemminge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (28. Januar 2010)

Senkarios schrieb:


> Es leben die Lemminge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja so lange leben die ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirfska (28. Januar 2010)

Ich machs so, wie ichs auch beim Drachen aus Strat gemacht habe und bei diversen anderen Reittieren, die ich nicht brauche: Ich brauche das Ding net, also drücke ich Gier und irgendwann bekomme ichs dann doch.


----------



## Bader1 (28. Januar 2010)

ICh würd sofort drauf würflen, hab zwar bessere Waffen aber 25 Unreines Saronit ist nicht billig und da sind mir die andern scheiss egal.

Kann halt ned jeder son Ah Genie sein...und in 5 Min dadurch 5k mahcne.
Und den ganzen Tag zu farmen is auch blöd!


----------



## Senkarios (28. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Naja so lange leben die ja auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrekt, aber...stirbt einer, kommen 2 nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Januar 2010)

Haha, was für scheinheiliges Getue...


----------



## Rekias (28. Januar 2010)

Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein....

Es mag ja sein das es auch in Deutschland Notleidende gibt, denen wird auch durch soziale Einrichtungen geholfen und viele helfen da freiwillig mit.

Aber über Katastrophenopfer herzuziehen und diese noch zu verspotten ist die Krönung !!

Dieser Threat zeigt wunderbar das zu 99% nur noch Abschaum WoW zockt, anderster kann man das hier nicht mehr herrauslesen.

Hoffentlich habt ihr mal keinen schweren Unfall und die Leute laufen an euch vorbei mit Sprüchen wie: Der macht es ja eh nicht mehr lange oder selbst schuld warum muss der auch....!!
Wenn ihr dann um Hilfe winselt und keiner euch hilft dann denkt drann was ihr hier alles geschrieben habt....!!
Aber leider wird´s immer einen Vollidiot geben der euch hilft...

Ihr ekelt mich echt an...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. Januar 2010)

Rekias schrieb:


> Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein....
> 
> Es mag ja sein das es auch in Deutschland Notleidende gibt, denen wird auch durch soziale Einrichtungen geholfen und viele helfen da freiwillig mit.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es noch so nette und soziale Menschen wie dich gibt.


----------



## ThoWeib (28. Januar 2010)

Für mich sieht's z.Z. so aus: solange alle ein affiges Getue um den Schwertgriff an den Tag legen, werde ich die Instanzen umgehen oder nur Gier würfeln. Ich finde den Zinnober um das Ding nervtötend.


----------



## Xorle (28. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder steht als Begründung inhaltlich hier zu lesen: "Die anderen machen das doch auch, da wäre ich ja schön blöde fair zu sein!"

Genau, tolles Argument, weil andere Ar.... sind, darf ich auch eins sein. Genau wegen dieser fadenscheinigen "Begründung" ist die Com zum großen Teil nicht nur den Lokus runtergesaust, nein sie sonnst sich auch noch in der Kanalisation. Ich wiederhole mich da "gerne": Alle die hier den anderen die Schuld zuschieben, weil ja auf jeden Fall mindestens einer der Gruppe eh ungerechtfertigter Weise Bedarf würfeln wird oder direkt sagt: "Hey, ist für meinen Twink, der hat den griff noch nicht!", all die Scheinheiligen haben sich ganz sicher schon im Laufe der WoW-Zeit genau über dieses Verhalten (gerade da"Ist für Twink!" oder "Ich brauch Kohle") im Spiel aufgeregt und es als bescheiden empfunden. Wie groß die Mehrheit hier im Thread ist, die das auch noch als völlig ok darstellt, ist echt zum kotzen...


----------



## oens (28. Januar 2010)

ich finde es eh lachhaft von blizz das ein so "mächtiges" item nur boe anstelle von bop ist...ich habe den griff bislang nicht droppen sehen, aber wenn es dann mal soweit ist definitiv bedarf für den char den ich spiele...später kommt´s drauf an wie sich die anderen verhalten in der gruppe...


----------



## MayoAmok (28. Januar 2010)

oens schrieb:


> ich finde es eh lachhaft von blizz das ein so "mächtiges" item nur boe anstelle von bop ist...ich habe den griff bislang nicht droppen sehen, aber wenn es dann mal soweit ist definitiv bedarf für den char den ich spiele...später kommt´s drauf an wie sich die anderen verhalten in der gruppe...



Korrekt. Was genau ist der Sinn an dieser Bindungsart?

Das ist ein ganz normaler Queststarter, der hat ALLERHÖCHSTENS Accountgebunden zu sein. 

Des weiteren sollte für jeden Spieler ein Counter eingebaut sein: Einmal bekommen>zukünftig wird gepasst. Quest gemacht, weil von nem Twink bekommen>zukünftig wird automatisch gepasst.


Ich hätt zum Beispiel gern mit meinem Priester zweimal die Chirurgennadel, weil ich sie mit unterschiedlichen Verzauberungen nutzen will. DAS geht bei sonem Allerweltsitem natürlich nicht. Da ich sie habe, kann ich noch nichtmal bei einem Drop um den Splitter mitwürfeln.

Noch ne kleine Anekdote: Heute hat jemand im /2 gepostet: "Verkaufe 2x [Ramponierter Schwertgriff]. /w me".
Hätte glatt kotzen können.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. Januar 2010)

Rekias schrieb:


> Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein....
> 
> Es mag ja sein das es auch in Deutschland Notleidende gibt, denen wird auch durch soziale Einrichtungen geholfen und viele helfen da freiwillig mit.
> 
> ...


Seh ich auch so. Echt unglaublich, was man hier liest...


----------



## Teorlinas (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe dieses Teil auch mit 3 Chars gefarmt und nie bekommen. 4 mal ist es bei mir gedropt und immer hatte jemand anderes mehr Würfelglück.
Mittlerweile hat mein Mainchar bessere Waffen und die Farmerei hat ein Ende. Sollte es aber noch einmal dropen werde ich Bedarf machen und es an einen Twink weiterreichen.
Dabei hätte ich nicht die geringsten Skrupel, denn solange in den Random-Inis für die Kugeln Bedarf gewürfelt wird, werde ich auch Bedarf auf den Griff machen. 
Die Preise die man für das Teil zahlen muß sind völlig überzogen und von daher kommt ein Kauf nicht in Frage. Schon gar nicht für einen Twink.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Januar 2010)

also eigentlich wollte ich ja auf so eine seltsame Umfrage gar nich erst antworten,aber nachdem ich hier die ganzen posts gelesen habe frage ich mich ob die meisten den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden haben...
der ureigentliche Sinn von wow wird von Blizz vorgegeben:es geht darum das ein virtueller Char immer bessere gegenstände bekommt und damit immer besser wird....wie das jeder schafft ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.und eigentlich auch egal,denn es ist ein SPIEL...

der ganze fred wird erst so richtig seltsam wenn man mal die Frage mal auf "Mensch ärger dich nicht" bezieht:fragt sich da auch nur ein Spieler ob es gerecht ist wenn ich mein Gegenspieler zum 5.mal rauswerf,obwohl ich auch eine andere Spielfigur von mir bewegen könnte?nein,weil es Sinn des Spiels ist...

bin ich denn dadurch ein schlechterer Mensch im rl weil ich zum zweiten mal bedarf würfel,obwohl ich den Griff schon habe?auch hier muss ich nein sagen,denn es bleibt ein Spiel, ob ich egoistisch handel oder gerecht...

alle vergleichenden Kommentare zum rl,ob Haiti,armes Deutschland oder Steuern der Bundesregierung haben nix aber auch gar nix mit einem virtuellen Spiel zu tun 

tja,nur meine bescheidene meinung hierzu...


----------



## WotanGOP (29. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ne persönlichkeit an nen paar bits festzumachen, die hin und her verschoben werden ist krank. persönlichkeit zeigt sich, wenn es um wichtige dinge (z.b. freundschaft) geht.


Falsch, Persönlichkeit zeigt sich in allem, was wir tun. Und die kann man eben auch anhand eines Spiels erkennen. Allein wenn man sich ansieht, wie die Leute in den öffentlichen Channels oder in Foren teilweise miteinander umgehen, dann zeugt das von vielem, aber nicht von Respekt voreinander. Und das ist ein ziemlich exaktes Abbild von dem, wie es in unserer Gesellschaft auch aussieht.
Auf jeden Fall gehört es zu einer Persönlichkeit, sich selbst treu zu bleiben, immer. Wenn ich selbst einen Gegenstand brauche und ihn würfelt mir einer weg, der ihn tatsächlich nicht benötigt, dann finde ich das, wie jeder andere auch, unschön. Und schon allein deswegen wäre es höchst inkonsequent, genau das selbst für ein paar tausend Gold zu machen. Und dieses Argument, die anderen würden das ja auch machen, kommt direkt aus der Keimzelle der Unsozialität.


----------



## Kjarrigan (29. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Falsch, Persönlichkeit zeigt sich in allem, was wir tun. Und die kann man eben auch anhand eines Spiels erkennen. Allein wenn man sich ansieht, wie die Leute in den öffentlichen Channels oder in Foren teilweise miteinander umgehen, dann zeugt das von vielem, aber nicht von Respekt voreinander. Und das ist ein ziemlich exaktes Abbild von dem, wie es in unserer Gesellschaft auch aussieht.
> Auf jeden Fall gehört es zu einer Persönlichkeit, sich selbst treu zu bleiben, immer. Wenn ich selbst einen Gegenstand brauche und ihn würfelt mir einer weg, der ihn tatsächlich nicht benötigt, dann finde ich das, wie jeder andere auch, unschön. Und schon allein deswegen wäre es höchst inkonsequent, genau das selbst für ein paar tausend Gold zu machen. Und dieses Argument, die anderen würden das ja auch machen, kommt direkt aus der Keimzelle der Unsozialität.




hi,

Ganz meine Meinung, wer sich in einem SPIEL schon so asozial verhält hat im RL auf jeden Fall auch die Tendenzen dazu (nicht so ausgeprägt zwar weil die Hemmschwelle in einem anonymen Game wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches niedriger ist aber immerhin) 
Edith sagt: Ok, eventuell ist das weniger auf geistig gefestigte Menschen die fest im Leben stehen zu beziehen als auf Kiddy's die dann mit so einer Mentalität aufwachsen, außerdem kann ein Spiel auch dafür da sein mal seine "Schattenseite" auszuleben (z. B. Black & White, wer wollte da nicht mal das A***** sein? :-P)
Ich habe die Waffe schon, ich brauch sie nicht, ich würde wahrscheinlich passen oder Gier würfeln wenn die noch wer braucht. 
Ich bin auf das Gold nicht angewiesen und wer meint ein paar Einheiten einer Spielwährung gegen Soziale Kompetenz eintauschen zu müssen tut mir leid.

MfG


----------



## Rabaz (29. Januar 2010)

astue schrieb:


> hmmm... die Antworten, die hier teilweise kommen, finde ich ziemlich merkwürdig.
> Ich meine nicht die Leute, die sagen, "Ich würfle Bedarf, weil ich das Gold haben möchte!". Die sind zwar gierig aber immerhin stehen sie dazu.
> 
> Ne, was mich stört, sind die Leute die sagen, "EIGENTLICH würde ich passen, aber da die anderen eh nicht passen, mach ich auch Bedarf!".
> ...



Huiiiiii hier spricht die personifizierte Moral auf zwei Beinen. Also aus Goldgeilheit Bedarf machen ist ne Spur besser als aus ganz pragmatischen Gründen ? Wenn hier irgendwas merkwürdig ist, dann doch wohl DIESE Ansicht. 

Und bitte keinen RL-Vergleiche, das ist noch viel merkwürdiger. Denn Spiel und RL sind zwei VÖLLIG verschiedene paar Schuhe. Auf die Idee hier immer solche Schlüsse ziehen zu müssen vom einen aufs andere kann man doch eigentlich erst dann kommen, wenn man SELBER schon vermischt hat im Köpchen.

Ich habe das einmal erlebt beim Strat-mount. Jo wir sind alle ganz lieb und nein sowas ist kein need-item. Gier, Gier, Gier, Gier und BUMS Nr. 5 zögert...Bedarf. Huch, verklickt, tut mir leid und ach ich muss weg. Wenn mir sowas zweimal passiert bin ich ein Idiot, mehr nicht. ALle Bedarf = alle die gleichen Chancen und nuiemand kann bescheißen.

Ich bin NICHT gierig, ich hab in meinen wow-Jahren mehr verschenkt, für andere gepasst und anderen geholfen als sonstwas. Mir ist das Schwert sowie das Gold scheißegal, und trotzdem mache ich Bedarf, weil nur das in solchen Fällen fair ist und für ausgeglichene Chancen sorgt. Oder wie groß schätzt du die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass alle 5 "Gier" machen oder wirklich drei Leute (denn die bleiben ausser mir noch) passen für denjenigen der es braucht ? Glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann ?

OK ich mache Gier, noch eine andere Pastorentochter verzichtet sogar.....hallo da bleiben immer noch drei übrig, und die sind nicht dankbar sondern einer von ihnen lacht sich einfach nur kaputt. Und wenn ich dann in den Spiegel gucke wie du so schön sagst, sehe ich keinen tollen moralisch hochstehenden Menschen sondern einfach nur einen Deppen.


----------



## Xan on Fire (29. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also eigentlich wollte ich ja auf so eine seltsame Umfrage gar nich erst antworten,aber nachdem ich hier die ganzen posts gelesen habe frage ich mich ob die meisten den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden haben...
> der ureigentliche Sinn von wow wird von Blizz vorgegeben:es geht darum das ein virtueller Char immer bessere gegenstände bekommt und damit immer besser wird....wie das jeder schafft ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.und eigentlich auch egal,denn es ist ein SPIEL...
> 
> der ganze fred wird erst so richtig seltsam wenn man mal die Frage mal auf "Mensch ärger dich nicht" bezieht:fragt sich da auch nur ein Spieler ob es gerecht ist wenn ich mein Gegenspieler zum 5.mal rauswerf,obwohl ich auch eine andere Spielfigur von mir bewegen könnte?nein,weil es Sinn des Spiels ist...
> ...


Verdammt, halbe Stunde zu spät   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Seh ich ganz genauso: Es ist ein SPIEL. Ich lass auf dem Fussballplatz auch nicht den gegnerischen Stürmer an mir vorbei und das Tor machen, nur weil er diese Saison noch nicht getroffen hat. Ich würde ihn zur Not auch faulen, wenn ich damit das Tor verhindern kann. Aber deshalb bin ich doch kein Assi oder Kinderfresser. Ich spiele ein Spiel und versuche das Ziel des Spiels zu erreichen und dabei meinen Spaß zu haben, Punkt.




Und zu:







> Bleibt Euch selbst treu, dann könnt Ihr auch morgens in den Spiegel schauen. Wenn Ihr schon in einem Computerspiel so entscheidet, was macht Ihr denn dann im wirklichen Leben?
> Dort auch den Leuten etwas wegnehmen, wenn sie "Bedarf" haben, weil es sonst ein anderer tut?







Wenn ich wegen sowas morgens nicht mehr in den Spiegel sehen kann, was für ein verkorkstes Bild muss ich dann von mir haben?

Und aus Verhalten in einem MMORPG das Verhalten im richtigen Leben zu folgern... Mach die Kiste mal wieder aus und geh mal vor die Tür, bei dir verwischen da allmählich die Grenzen...


----------



## Rygel (29. Januar 2010)

ich habe den griff noch nicht. in einer random-gruppe würde ich ebenfalls bedarf würfeln und ihn verkaufen. die kohle kann ich auch über die grenzen des neuen addons hinaus noch gebrauchen, aber die waffe wüsste ich zwangläufig irgendwann eh ablegen. wäre ich mit bekannten unterwegs stände ich wohl in der pflicht bei einem bedarf-wurf auch die Q-reihe zu machen und die waffe anzulegen.


----------



## Rootii (29. Januar 2010)

ja also iwo hat man ja immer "bedarf" drauf..
die einen haben bedarf auf die waffe durch die quest..
die anderen bedarf weil sie knapp bei kasse sind..

und ja ich bin einer der auch immer bedarf klickt.. hab die waffe noch nich, da ich sie mit meinem main nich brauch..
hab das ding 2x verkauft (guten kumpel mehr als die hälfte vom 2. mal an gold abgegeben)
würde beim nächsten mal bedarf machen und mir die waffe für nen twink holen wenn ich den griff gewinne.

ich mecker aber auch nich wenn jeder in der grp bedarf macht, auch wenn sie das schwert haben.. sind halt so leute die denken wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camagu (29. Januar 2010)

mal ganz ehrlich , neulich wurde mir das Ding mal wieder vor der Nase weggeschnappt
Und wenn ich dann lese, vom Looter - es war ein Vergeltert mit gutem Icc 10er Equip - " So jetzt hab ich drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kann auch Gelabber sein* zwei für meine Twinks und eins zum verkaufen!?"
Appel an Dich Blizzard, wenn das Ding auch nicht BoP ist und man die daraus entstandene Waffe sowieso nur einmal anlegen kann, wieso führt Ihr da nicht die Regelung ein(whatever wie) dass es jeder nur einmal bekommen kann....
....
wäre nur fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Camagu


----------



## Elnor (29. Januar 2010)

Hab Icc Äxte somit würde ich ihn verkaufen wenn er droppen würde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jalandir (29. Januar 2010)

Genau die Diskussion hatten wir letztens im Mumble.

Ich stand mit meiner Meinung: Hab den mit meinem Schamanen schon und würd auch mit meinen Tank passen so ziemlich alleine. Fürs second Equip meines Palas wärs schon noch ein kleines Upgrade und fürs first meines Nachwuchsdruiden auch.


----------



## maxi_king (29. Januar 2010)

gibt sicherlich auch viele die dann bei einem item, dass um einiges verkauft werden könnte, einfach die gier packt ^^ aber dadurch dass ich meistens mit der gilde gehe und wir uns noch nicht die köpfe wegen sowas eingeschlagen haben, hält sich sowas in grenzen bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hatte letztens auch so ein problem mitn ramponierten schwertgriff. dazu muss man sagen dass es derzeit bei uns am Server für 15 - 18k g angeboten wird und da konnte ein Spieler nicht wiederstehen, obwohl ers selbst schon hatte. 
also gibt solche und solche spieler ... deshalb genau schauen bei der gruppenzusammenstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (29. Januar 2010)

oens schrieb:


> ich finde es eh lachhaft von blizz das ein so "mächtiges" item nur boe anstelle von bop ist...ich habe den griff bislang nicht droppen sehen, aber wenn es dann mal soweit ist definitiv bedarf für den char den ich spiele...später kommt´s drauf an wie sich die anderen verhalten in der gruppe...



Mächtiges item XD In icc 25er bzw 10er gibts beim 1. Boss schon bessere Waffen....


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Würde ich passen? im ersten fall nicht... aber danach schon... wozu brauch ich ein item doppelt? Und das gold das man bekommen kann? Verzichte ich drauf... habe doch alles wichtige gekauft und den rest spar ich mir halb langsam an ^^


----------



## Rootii (29. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Würde ich passen? im ersten fall nicht... aber danach schon... wozu brauch ich ein item doppelt? Und das gold das man bekommen kann? Verzichte ich drauf... habe doch alles wichtige gekauft und den rest spar ich mir halb langsam an ^^



oder du verkaufst eben und brauchst für nichts langsam sparen.. denk ma drüber nach ^^
ich fands toll 20k gold auf einem schlag ine tasche zu haben x)

wie oben schon gesagt... icc10er erster boss gibts bessere waffe für zb retri oder warri
icc10 geht man auf meinem realm ganz einfach random.. gibt auch viele gruppen..fands sinnlos dafür zb das schwert zu nehmen..wann dann für twink vllt

also.. gutes geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> oha, 1000G ist ein Teil deiner Persönlichkeit wert? Wieviel muss dir geben, um deine gesamte Persönlichkeit zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es geht um den Ideellen Wert der Art und Weise wie er sich gegenüber Anderen verhält.

Vielleicht kannst du das irgenwann mal verstehen. Ich glaubs eher nicht.


----------



## Maddalena (29. Januar 2010)

Narava schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich Bedarf.
> 1. Da ich keine der Waffen habe.
> 2. Hätte ich die Waffen warum nicht. Ausdiskutieren bringt nix da nicht jeder bei der Warheit bleiben wird.
> 3. Bedarf deswengen dan rollen alle und dann soll das Glück entscheiden.
> ...



Ist zwar auch OT, bezieht sich aber auf deinen 4ten Punkt.

Wenn geändert, dann sollten die in Instanzen und Raid erhaltbaren Rüstungen/Waffen/Ringe/Schmuck etc. nicht mehr dissbar sein, denn ich will Dir auch nicht beim Skillen deines Berufes helfen.


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> oder du verkaufst eben und brauchst für nichts langsam sparen.. denk ma drüber nach ^^
> ich fands toll 20k gold auf einem schlag ine tasche zu haben x)
> 
> wie oben schon gesagt... icc10er erster boss gibts bessere waffe für zb retri oder warri
> ...



Ich kanns langsam angehen lassen... 
Berufe Max, erste hilfe max... Kochen und Angeln brauch ich kein gold außer beim lernen, potions kauf ich net... meine selbstheilung is ne superhilfe, vz habe ich nen bekannten genauso wie mit steinen, Items sammle ich durch marken oder hoffe auf dropps.

Ich kanns langsam angehen lassen in dem punkt^^


----------



## Magistinus (29. Januar 2010)

Neulich: Random HDR, erster Boss down, Schwertgriff kommt, alle Bedarf, ich erste mal mit Twink dort und bekomme ihn und schon war Gruppe aus Neid weg. Ich würde immer wieder Need machen, weil Rücksicht nimmt eh kaum einer mehr in dem Spiel. (Ach ja, den Griff habe ich mit Main selber eingelöst)


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

so lang des teil für 12-16k gold weggeht werd ich nen teufel tun und passen...


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (29. Januar 2010)

Logischerweise Bedarf und ab ins AH. Je nachdem wie die Preise sind, ansonsten vll an nen Twink. Aber Gier natürlich nicht.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Januar 2010)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch OT, bezieht sich aber auf deinen 4ten Punkt.
> 
> Wenn geändert, dann sollten die in Instanzen und Raid erhaltbaren Rüstungen/Waffen/Ringe/Schmuck etc. nicht mehr dissbar sein, denn ich will Dir auch nicht beim Skillen deines Berufes helfen.



ein Verzauberer hat weder in einem Gildenraid (jedenfalls nicht in den Gilden die ich kenne Oo) noch in einem rnd raids mehr Recht auf die Mats als die anderen
In Rnd raids wird um die mats gewürfelt und in den Gilden wandern sie normalerweise in die Gildenbank um das EQ der member zu enchanten.
Ich bin auch dafür dass die Funktion wieder entfernt wird denn die preise der mats sind extrem gefallen.

ok genug OT:
Ich würde den Griff im AH verkaufen/ meinem twink schicken (hab Quel'delar schon).


----------



## Locaros (29. Januar 2010)

Matress schrieb:


> Bedarf und ab ins AH. Habs selbst 1x benutzt und schon 3x verkauft.



Wie heißt es so schön? "Man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben!"
Da war mal nen DK-DD, der die Waffe schon hatte, aber trotzdem Bedarf geklickt hat bei dem Griff. Und ein Bäumchen, welches den Griff gern gehabt hätte, und deshalb den DK fragte, warum er nochmal Need macht, wenn er das Teil schon hat. 
Seine Antwort "Für AH, will Motorrad" war nicht sehr net. Und wie der Zufall es wollte, traf das Bäumchen eine knappe Woche später wieder per LFG-Tool auf den DK. Nachdem der DK das dritte Mal verreckt war, während die anderen 4 aus der Gruppe immer so gut wie max Life hatten und das Bäumchen zeitweise gelangweilt tanzte, und fragte, wieso er immer verreckt, antwortete das Bäumchen: "Tja, brauche Mana für Tankheal, will nich drauf gehn!" 
Nachdem das Bäumchen dann noch hinzufügte, ob er jetz für den geninjaten Schwertgriff sein Motorrad bekommen habe, lies der DK noch einige unschöne Worte fallen und verließ die Grp. ^^

Nennt das Bäumchen ruhig nachtragend, aber das Bäumchen sagt euch, dass es das jederzeit wieder tun würde.


----------



## rocksor (29. Januar 2010)

Moonlightwarrior schrieb:


> In Randomgruppen würde ich wie wohl jeder andere auch "Bedarf" würfeln und den Griff an nen Twink weitergeben



Falsch. Ich würde es nicht machen, das ist einfach unfair. Stell dir mal vor, du bist derjenige der ihn braucht und siehst wie ein anderer der die Waffe schon an hat Bedarf drauf würfelt. Willst du das? Nein, also tu das auch nicht bei anderen. Ganz einfache Höflichkeitsregel, die man als Kind schon beigebracht bekommt. Und höflich sollte man auch Leuten gegenüber sein die man nicht kennt.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Februar 2010)

Da es die Tankvariante davon nicht gibt würde Ich in beiden Fällen Bedarf wie 99% drücken und es jeweils meiner Gilde auf die Bank legen. Wir haben da zur Zeit ne Lotterie laufen wo ein Schwertgriff für Urtümliches Saroniterz Lose verschenkt wird.

und nun 
/flame on


----------

